# New book (in Czech) about USAAF losses over Moravia and Silesia available



## seesul (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

a friend of mine, Jan Mahr, has published a new book about the losses of USAAF over Moravia and Silesia (central part of Czechoslovakia) during WW2.
Jan was working on this book for more than 20 years. This book is with no doubt the best one ever published in our country about this theme.
Although I know you would better have it in English I´m happy also for the Czech version.
Check it out Jan Mahr, Vzpominky na nezname letce


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2011)

I got your email about it, will it be in English?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

That looks like an awesome book!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2011)

Sure does. Got your e-mail Roman, and hope there is an English version at some time.


----------



## imalko (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like an interesting read for sure. Will check it out next time I go up north to Bratislava. (Though I can't speak Czech, the language is similar enough to Slovak language for me to read it with understanding.)


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> I got your email about it, will it be in English?


 


Airframes said:


> Sure does. Got your e-mail Roman, and hope there is an English version at some time.



The English version is not planned yet, but I know it would be something. I´ll ask the author on his opinion on this.


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2011)

imalko said:


> Looks like an interesting read for sure. Will check it out next time I go up north to Bratislava. (Though I can't speak Czech, the language is similar enough to Slovak language for me to read it with understanding.)



Igor, I guess you should be able to read it. Should you want the book you won´t get it everywhere. Only thru the link I´ve posted.
And if you want to read something similiar in Slovak language, you should get this book , btw, do you know this web? http://www.airwarsk.sk/
But as I can see it´s sold out now. It´s written by another author but in the same form as both books were edited by the same person...


----------



## imalko (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Roman, no problem mate. I can read Czech just fine, just sometimes have difficulty to understand you guys if you speak fast.  In fact I have several books in Czech language from "Bojové legendy" series published by VAŠUT nakladatelství. Bought them during my trips to Bratislava and read them all. (Sometimes the biggest problem for me is to figure out the Czech names for the months in the year.  )
Also thanks for the link. I knew about that book. Too bad it's sold out now, but I guess there will be second edition at some time.
Cheers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting, still, better than no book at all!


----------



## seesul (Nov 3, 2013)

I´m very sorry to say that author of the book "Vzpomínky na neznámé letce" (Remembrances On Uknown Fliers), Jan Mahr, lost his fight with cancer and passed away on Friday, Nov 1.
This is a very sad message. Althought I knew about his illness, this is a message I still can´t believe.
Jan spent 20 years of his life on making this book and the book was even published at his own expense. Jan was an extraordinary man and only thanks to him a lot of Czech people know the faces and stories of the US fliers who were shot down over our country.
Rest in peace Jan.

Attached pic shows Jan with my friend Joe Owsianik in 2005, close to the crash site of B-17G 42-32048...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that Roman!


----------

